# PVC piping used for housing?



## antinous (Nov 29, 2014)

Today I rehoused my T and for a hide I used a 3 way PVC pipe (http://www.3dcontentcentral.com/Sho...0.375 tee sch 40 PVC/0.375 tee sch 40 PVC.JPG). So far it has climbed all over it, all around the enclosure, but hasn't gone in it. Does anyone else use PVC? Or is it generally not used?


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 29, 2014)

I've never used it, but I vaguely recall somebody suggesting sanding down PVC piping so that it will be easier to climb/web.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 30, 2014)

Pampho85 said:


> Today I rehoused my T and for a hide I used a 3 way PVC pipe (http://www.3dcontentcentral.com/Sho...0.375 tee sch 40 PVC/0.375 tee sch 40 PVC.JPG). So far it has climbed all over it, all around the enclosure, but hasn't gone in it. Does anyone else use PVC? Or is it generally not used?


A lot of people use it. I do, my Ts use it. For mine I sand the interior so it isn't so smooth, and I hot glue hermit crab climbing material across the top exterior and along the front cross section to match. Then I hot glue moss on top of the fiber mat.

What I did see on another T board is a guy who took a blowtorch and heats/cools the PVC and it gives the PVC a brown, cracked look, sorta like bark. It was very cool looking.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 30, 2014)

You can use various objects to impress patterns on heated PVC. Can be quite decorative. It always warps and distorts when heated past a certain point. Also, do the heating in a well ventilated area. That's gaseous HCl coming off of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks!
The only thing I'm worried about is that I didn't sand it, I just washed it and placed it in the enclosure, and placed some sub in it as well. Today, since I first got the E. pulcherrimaklaasi on Friday, was the first day it decided to wander into it's hide. Since it hasn't come out in a while when I went to feed it, I'm hoping it'll come out when it's hungry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sschind (Dec 1, 2014)

Pampho85 said:


> Today I rehoused my T and for a hide I used a 3 way PVC pipe (http://www.3dcontentcentral.com/Sho...0.375 tee sch 40 PVC/0.375 tee sch 40 PVC.JPG). So far it has climbed all over it, all around the enclosure, but hasn't gone in it. Does anyone else use PVC? Or is it generally not used?


Another thing I noticed with PVC is that sometimes it is just too bright inside.  Sanding, scuffing , gluing, burning (as described above) all can help darken it up.  

I came up with an ingenious hiding structure for a batch of baby cichlids I had once and they wouldn't go near it.  Once I took a torch and "darkened" the insides a bit they flocked to it like crazy.  Like Snark says though, be sure to do it in a well ventilated area and be careful not to let the flame get too close.

I'm not saying it needs to be done as several pictures in other threads here prove that it doesn't, just that if your animals don't seem to be using it that may be one of the reasons.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2014)

definitely do not heat it or flame  PVC indoors, and keep a bucket of water at your feet, tha was part of the process. This guy made the coolest looking PVC hides I've ever seen


----------



## Psingletongolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Is there a difference between pvc and abs for the sake of the spider. I make plumbing parts for work and wouldnt mind free t hides


----------



## The Snark (Dec 28, 2014)

Psingletongolf said:


> Is there a difference between pvc and abs for the sake of the spider. I make plumbing parts for work and wouldnt mind free t hides


The major difference would be when heated; ABS produces some pretty toxic compounds including a form of cyanide, and, if memory serves, PCBs. That may remain residual in and on the plastic for quite some time. Also ABS does not qualify for potable water use. I don't know the exact reasons. Only guessing, it might degrade when exposed to UV. They make water storage tanks out of it though. Maybe. ???

Nope. ABS is not for use in food processing or storage so there's some toxin present.


----------



## Mindibun (Jan 18, 2015)

I've had these for my E. olivacea for months now and they love them. I sanded them down on the inside with very rough grit. Each one has used it in a different way, which is pretty cool. One used it the way you'd expect - living inside it and webbing the entire pillar. One made a lean-to against the outside of it with a plant. One lives only in the "branch" part of it and ignores the major column. The last one used the "branch" as a roof and made a whole little campground underneath it on the outside with the surrounding leaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

